# Yote



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Many here get coyotes in the daytime?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Called one in after 2pm couldn't get him within range have better luck evening time


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The hungrier they get the more likely they are to respond. After a week or so with frozen ground and/or significant snow, food starts getting harder to come by. But even then its a matter if finding one willing commit. This time of year they’re getting paired up more focused on breeding. IMO, if you’re limited to daylight calling, right at first daylight is best. At least thats when I see most daylight activity.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saw three today in a wooded area along Gundy Road just North of Tappan. Was so surprised that I backed up to take a better look. 
Gundy is a gravel road that you access off of 250 across from the main launch ramp.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> The hungrier they get the more likely they are to respond. After a week or so with frozen ground and/or significant snow, food starts getting harder to come by. But even then its a matter if finding one willing commit. This time of year they’re getting paired up more focused on breeding. IMO, if you’re limited to daylight calling, right at first daylight is best. At least thats when I see most daylight activity.


Thanks Maji
It amazes me how invisible they are.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Saw two fox out today. One in Louisville, one outside Minerva.








He crossed right in front of me but I couldn't get my phone out quick enough.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

A motion decoy, like a MOJO Critter will make all the difference for daytime hunting. 
Make sure you place it at a crosswind or upwind of your location and at least 70+ yards away. A coyote will circle it trying to get downwind of the decoy.
Be ready to take the first shot you get. All of they coyotes that I've killed with a motion decoy will run to within 10 feet of it, before they realize they've been had....then they'll turn on the jets and back outta there.
Love my MOJO Critter! 😎 It keeps their attention long enough for me to get a shot.


----------

